# Apple Creek Wooster



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey there everyone. I’m planning to try my hand at fly fishing tomorrow for the first time at Apple Creek. Just wondering if anyone has any tips. I’ve never even waded before. I imagine I just park at the parking lot and walk into the creek and start fishing and walking up or down stream? I’ve got some mayfly looking flies and some crystal black wooly buggers. I’m a bit self conscious because I’ve never waded before.

many tips anyone has would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

You need I believe orange cream to respond I know he fishes that stretch and has done well. I have only fished it 2 times and caught 1 fish. Water is clear right now you will have no trouble wading and seeing where your going. Good luck!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

partlyable said:


> You need I believe orange cream to respond I know he fishes that stretch and has done well. I have only fished it 2 times and caught 1 fish. Water is clear right now you will have no trouble wading and seeing where your going. Good luck!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply! Any wading tips? Probably a stupid question. How’s the access there? I’ve never been.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Wading tips for trout is to stay out of the water as much as possible.

Often times guys wading are just standing on top of the fish and spooking them.


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

Karl Wolf said:


> Wading tips for trout is to stay out of the water as much as possible.
> 
> Often times guys wading are just standing on top of the fish and spooking them.


Gotcha. So I’ll just plan to wade across to sand bars and fish from those. Do you think black Crystal wooly buggers would do well this time of year? I’m brand spanking new to fly fishing. I’ve got a dozen size 12s and some that look more like mosquitos/mayflies.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

It's a small creek,you can cast across at all locations.

Also remember these are trout straight from the hatchery.


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

Karl Wolf said:


> It's a small creek,you can cast across at all locations.
> 
> Also remember these are trout straight from the hatchery.


Forgive my ignorance, but what significance is it that they are stockers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

QPCloudy said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what significance is it that they are stockers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need to forgive ignorance bro,part of learning. 
Depending how fresh they will be dumb and eat anything. Stockers are fed basically generic dog food.

I've found that if you're not using live bait, that a somewhat flashy reaction bite works best for fresh stocked trout


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Regarding wading overall. I think back to when I first started fly fishing, decades ago, I waded across Mohican river after a rain, and now I would never have done that, could have gotten into trouble. 

As others have said, Wooster is pretty small and sandy, you'll have no problems there, however always be aware of river flows, and the local conditions you are fishing in. Clear Fork river for example has LOTS of river rock, some small, some large, (those are the ones that make you stumble) which can be slippery, and without making sure you have proper footing when making a step, can give you a quick dunk, I've done it twice there this year  water was shallow so no problem, just laugh it off. Depending on the waders you're using, you will find felt soles are much better for traction on rocks than rubber soles. If you plan on ever fishing out of state, be sure to check regulations as some states don't allow the use of those for concerns of transporting unwanted organisms into their waters.

If you check YouTube you'll find several videos on wading to help you.





If memory serves me Wooster has a lot of brush, so be aware of what's behind you on your back cast. If you find some local guys there, just tell them you're new, most are happy to give you advice, and many times give you a fly that's been working for them!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Apple Creek, if you haven't gone yet, the buggers will work. dead drift them to in front of the fish then little 2-3 inch twitches to make it come alive can work. Add small shot to get them down.
Also triple threat minnow and San Juan worms down low for stocker fish. As season moves on to early winter, zebra midge, zebra copper john (black and silver), Aurora nymph, and dry midges can work on the surface, if they are feeding up there. Size 18-20 or smaller. Those flies have caught 90% of the AC fish I have caught. 

Now if they are still left in Spring, May or later, then you can try light cahill dry, caddis dry, adams parachute dry, and hares ear nymphs in hares ear or olive colors under. The buggers in brown, olive, white, black still work and aurora nymph in spring.

If you have to use an indicator, use the yarn type or a large dry fly so not to spook them.

If water is high or cloudy say 8 inches visibility, i've had great days casting the triple threat on a sinktip downstream, parallel to a log. Swing it under the log then 4-6 inch strips back up. I've had a couple days where they were slamming the fly this way. 

I had another fall day like we have now, where a grasshopper, popped on surface took a few fish. Only 1 or 2 fish would respond in the pool, but when they did, they came flying up to capture it from below like a shark.

Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

One more thing, you want to stick a couple fish in a pool, then move on to another pool. When you catch usually 2 fish, the pool will shut down for a while. Either sit on side and rest them for 20 minutes or more, or move to another pool and get a couple more. 

And wade only to cross stream, pay attention to your shadow and your sunlight on face, clothing. I usually fish from my knees or lower to not spook the fish. If you approach fish from below their holding area, you can get closer without spooking them. If you are upstream, make casts of 20 feet or more and stay low so they do not see you.

Good luck, I think I will get back there on Friday.

Rickerd


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

rickerd said:


> One more thing, you want to stick a couple fish in a pool, then move on to another pool. When you catch usually 2 fish, the pool will shut down for a while. Either sit on side and rest them for 20 minutes or more, or move to another pool and get a couple more.
> 
> And wade only to cross stream, pay attention to your shadow and your sunlight on face, clothing. I usually fish from my knees or lower to not spook the fish. If you approach fish from below their holding area, you can get closer without spooking them. If you are upstream, make casts of 20 feet or more and stay low so they do not see you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! See my fishing report from last Sunday. Had a GREAT first fly trip ever. Used Crystal black wooly buggers size 12 on my 5wt. Was basically doing what you said. Waded across the creek and casted about 15ft upstream to give my fly to sink to their level. It was so clear. Didn’t use an indicator, just kept my eye on the fly and when it disappeared into a fishes mouth I jerked my rod. Super cool. Waded up stream until I found another pool with fish and pulled two out of there. Then went back down stream to my original pool and did it again. I just wish we could take one or two out for eating. My wife really likes trout.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Great fishing experience! I would say you are a natural. Thank you for not taking them. 

The upper East Branch of the rocky is stocked with trout in spring for put and take fishing. 
Also, the Cleveland Metroparks has stocked or will soon stock many ponds, lakes, canal area with put and take trout. 
Rickerd


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

rickerd said:


> Great fishing experience! I would say you are a natural. Thank you for not taking them.
> 
> The upper East Branch of the rocky is stocked with trout in spring for put and take fishing.
> Also, the Cleveland Metroparks has stocked or will soon stock many ponds, lakes, canal area with put and take trout.
> Rickerd


Happen to have a link or reference for those areas? I definitely want to keep fly fishing through fall and winter. Especially with the mild winters we’ve been having.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Here is a link to the fishing reports. Mike usually posts when the trout are stocked. Also usually in Plain Dealer. 





Lake Erie & Rocky River Fishing Reports | Cleveland Metroparks | Cleveland Metroparks


Find out what to expect when you head out on Lake Erie or the Rocky River with the weekly fishing report from Cleveland Metroparks.




www.clevelandmetroparks.com





Let us know how you do.
If you are further South like Columbus, I've heard of Clear Creek having trout stocked that do not last during Summer. Not sure when they are stocked but others have written reports on this site about the fishing there. Not to be confused with Clear Fork (of the Mohican River) which is Mohican SP and upstream from Butler to Belleville. The upstream of Clear Fork can hold trout year round. But access is limited with much private water around. The best info for this stream in through Clear Fork Chapter of Trout Unlimited cfrtu.org. They also are the group that stocks Apple Creek. Apple Creek is stocked through donations not the State. That is why taking the fish out is discouraged. 
Good luck!

Rickerd


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Fish the Little Apple Creek behind Frito Lay if you like catching pike. Try down Prairie Lane Rd.as well.....Rich


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

FlyFishRich - your post has me intrigued. Without burning your spots, CFRTU the group that pays for AC trout and stocks them through volunteers, is talking of stopping this trout program. They get reports too many trout are harvested by locals. If these trout are relocating, and getting through the locals, CFRTU needs to know. Can you send them information on your observations to Contact Us – CFRTU

thank you,
Rickerd


----------



## noahdoak (Nov 26, 2019)

Hey, CFRTU member here. I don’t fish apple often but when i do, stripping dark colored buggers through deeper holes does the trick for me. If people are harvesting trout of of this creek, that’s a real travesty. The amount of money, time, and labor our chapter puts into stocking that stream, for _c&r_ purposes specifically, far outweighs whatever benefit someone might gain from taking a few of those fish out of there. Apple is spring-fed, and stays plenty cold enough year-round to support the survival and holdover of those fish, if not their outright reproduction. Which is why we stock them there. So if you’re fishing it, please follow the guidelines, and practice c&r (preferably with barbless hooks) so that people can continue to enjoy this stream for what it is. Thanks.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I haven't fished Apple in years but always released any fish I caught and always used barbless hooks. And come on guys pick up your trash, not saying it's anyone on this site but I bring a Walmart bag and bring home a bag with me. Good luck and have fun...Rich


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

A few things from an old man....
1) I always have my Folstaf wading staff with me when wading and, believe me, it's saved my bacon more than once.
2) Keep plenty of plastic grocery bags in your vehicle for trash & a couple with you on stream.
3) C&R works! So do cameras. That 'gill in my avatar was quickly released after we took the pic. I only keep 'gills (UNDER 8") a few times a year & have NEVER kept a trout.

Mike


----------



## Wheretheyat (Apr 1, 2021)

[/QUOTE]
+


FlyFishRich said:


> Fish the Little Apple Creek behind Frito Lay if you like catching pike. Try down Prairie Lane Rd.as well.....Rich


Where are you talking about behind frito lay? Thanks.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

+
Where are you talking about behind frito lay? Thanks.
[/QUOTE]

Be careful asking for handouts on message boards.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Go past Frito lay on Lincoln way turn right on 302, where Boreman lumber is, go to the next road on the right, you'll see oil tanks, park there and walk straight to the creek from there. Hope this helps...


----------

